# Fireplace rotisserie.  I neeeeeeed this!



## Finney

I was wondering how long it would be until you had one of those when I saw it in SR's Indoor Grilling Book.  We'll see if you can wait until X-mas.


----------



## Captain Morgan

well if we just mention it once a week, she'll have it July and will turn the air down to about 60 so she light a fire!


----------



## Guest

I wonder if Susan even has a fire place...


----------



## Captain Morgan

She's probably hiring someone to build her one right now.


----------



## Finney

She'll have one built if she doesn't.   Now that she can call it a grill.


----------



## Guest

Susan Z said:
			
		

> I wonder how much this smokes up your house....!


Get that updraft goin' 1st and you should be just fine.


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> She's probably hiring someone to build her one right now.



Susan, drop me a line if you need one. I build them for a living!!!!


----------



## Finney

Suz... I think he meant fireplaces.


----------



## Nick Prochilo

:?:  :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:  :?:


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Susan Z said:
			
		

> Come on!  Nobody builds fireplaces anymore!   They've all gotten into the "hot" new field of rotisseries.
> 
> (d'oh!  that'll teach me not to read the quoted text)


What are you talking about here :?:


----------



## Finney

Read ALL the posts.


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Chris Finney said:
			
		

> Read ALL the posts.


I've read them 3 times. Still can't make heads or tails of what Susan's saying. Probably just me


----------



## Guest

Do you build fireplaces or rotisseries?


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Niagara River Smoker said:
			
		

> Do you build fireplaces or rotisseries?



Fireplaces. If you supply the rotisserie, I will install it though!


----------



## Guest

Susan thought you built the rotisseries.


----------



## Captain Morgan

This thread has grown wearisome.  Can we talk about me for a while?


----------



## Finney

Hell... we were just on a break from talking about you.  :badgrin:  :badgrin:  :badgrin:


----------



## Guest

Susan Z said:
			
		

> If you have to EXPLAIN a joke.....
> 
> I still wish he built rotisseries.


Huh?  I've read this thread 5 times and still don't get it...


----------



## Bruce B

So...anyone hear Captain's show this morning? :smt020


----------



## Guest

fftop:  .  :smt046


----------



## Guest

:smt018  LOL . Ain't buyin' that one...


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Bruce B said:
			
		

> So...anyone hear Captain's show this morning? :smt020



Little bit of it. I usually try to wake up in the morning...not go to sleep :lmao:


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Susan, was that the deal from TVWBB?


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Susan Z said:
			
		

> A bigger place!



Well....................maybe we can help you out there :!:


----------



## Nick Prochilo

Susan Z said:
			
		

> Not a bigger FIREplace...!   (starting those jokes again that are bound to confuse you)



Yeah...and?


----------

